# Pimp my Kinderfahrrad



## kibotu (20. März 2013)

Hallo,

jetzt ist es bei mir so weit: ich muss das ein Kinderfahrrad verschönern. Meine Tochter ist 4 1/4 und ihr 12Zoll Puky wird langsam zu klein. Sie macht damit aber problemlos Touren um die 7km. 

Ich habe ein Pegasus 16Zoll geerbt. Zustand ist ok. Ein paar Teile müsste ich tauschen. Es wiegt aktuell 9,55 kg. Reifen sind stark porös. Lack ist ordentlich zerschrammt. Neue Reifen und ein bisschen abschmieren und das Rad wäre fahrfertig. Noch habe ich aber ein bisschen Zeit. Sandstrahlen könnte ich preisgünstig machen lassen. Lackieren (nicht pulvern) auch. Das sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt, ist soweit klar. Ist aber Hobby.

Aktuell habe ich schon Marathon Racer (255g) und neue Schläuche. Die Pedale sind im Eimer. Da bräuchte ich Neue. Habe zwar Erwachsenenpedale, die sind aber größer.

Ich bräuchte von euch mal ein paar Ideen, was man noch verfeinern kann...

Bis dann


----------



## kibotu (20. März 2013)

Noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (20. März 2013)

Bei den Pedalen mag ich die Xpedo XCF03AC, leicht und Preis ist OK.

Kurbeln und Innenlager bringen eigentlich immer recht viel Gewichteinsparung. Pedalen ist ja eh klar. Was ist den das Budget für den Umbau?


----------



## kibotu (20. März 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Bei den Pedalen mag ich die Xpedo XCF03AC, leicht und Preis ist OK.
> 
> Kurbeln und Innenlager bringen eigentlich immer recht viel Gewichteinsparung. Pedalen ist ja eh klar. Was ist den das Budget für den Umbau?



Budget ist so ne Sache. Ein Islabike kostet 299 Pfund  .

Pedale müssen neu. Kurbel würde ich gerne erneuern. Sind 102mm Vierkant Stahlkurbeln. Finde da aber nichts. Bis jetzt würde ich die auch nur sandstrahlen. Innenlager habe ich die Befürchtung, dass ich das Teil nicht heil rausbekomme und dann teuer nachkaufen muss. Ansonsten habe ich ne schöne Krabbelkiste, allerdings nur für richtige(TM) Fahrräder. Ansonsten findet man praktisch nichts für solche Fahrräder, wenn man nicht schon den genauen Bauteilnamen hat.

Lackierung und Sandstrahlenbelasten belasten das Budget nicht.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Y_G (20. März 2013)

Na ich dachte bei der Kurbel schon an selber kürzen und dann auch an ein neues Innenlager. Frage ist halt was da rein passt...


----------



## kibotu (20. März 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Na ich dachte bei der Kurbel schon an selber kürzen und dann auch an ein neues Innenlager. Frage ist halt was da rein passt...



Kürzen und Gewinde schneiden kann ich. Innenlager ist jetzt Vierkant, Durchmesser Gewinde 34,4. Auf die Schnelle gemessen.


----------



## kibotu (20. März 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Bei den Pedalen mag ich die Xpedo XCF03AC, leicht und Preis ist OK.



Es können ruhig einfachere Pedale sein. Sollten nur vernünftig gelagert sein, nicht so wie die originalen Plastiklager. Wenn es da keine Kinderpedale gibt, habe ich noch welche in meiner Krabbelkiste.


----------



## kibotu (20. März 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Bei den Pedalen mag ich die Xpedo XCF03AC, leicht und Preis ist OK.



Stimmt. Leichter ist für den Preis kaum drin. Mal sehen.


----------



## Pan Tau (25. März 2013)

kibotu schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte von euch mal ein paar Ideen, was man noch verfeinern kann...



Ich würde auf alle Fälle ein Batterie-Rücklicht mit Standlichtfunktion montieren - wenig Aufwand, aber großer Nutzen 

Den Sattel würde ich mal kritisch unter die Lupe nehmen und ggf. ersetzen - Gewicht wirst Du damit allerdings kaum sparen können.

Ansonsten freut sich die Besitzerin bestimmt über eine schöne und gut hörbare Klingel.


----------



## kibotu (28. März 2013)

Das Rad ist komplett zerlegt. Rahmen wiegt jetzt 1,95kg. Geht demnächst zum Strahlen und lackieren.

Das Innenlager ist ziemlich schwergängig. Liegt am ganzen Dreck, den es schon gesammelt hat. Wiegt alleine schon ne Menge. Würde es demzufolge gerne erneuern.

Frage: Wo bekomme ich Lager+Kurbel her?

Daten:
BSA Rechts-/Links-Gewinde
Gehäusebreite 68mm
Breite über gesamten Vierkant 125mm
Kurbellänge 102mm
Zähnezahl 28Z

MfG
kibotu


----------



## kibotu (28. März 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Na ich dachte bei der Kurbel schon an selber kürzen und dann auch an ein neues Innenlager. Frage ist halt was da rein passt...



Hallo,
nachdem ich jetzt schon ganz schön lange suche, überlege ich wirklich, ob ich eine Kurbel selber kürze. Nur welche nimmt man dafür am besten? Bei mir liegt noch einiges an HTII MTB rum. Das eignet sich dafür ja aber gerade nicht. Innenlager ist BSA mit 68mm. Sollte insgesamt auch nicht zu breit bauen...

MfG
kibotu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (28. März 2013)

Viele nehmen hier eine alte xt 730 oder halt etwas vergleichbares dafür. Habe ich auch gerade gemacht. Bilder sind bei mir im Album. Ist eigentlich kein großes Ding...


----------



## kibotu (28. März 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Viele nehmen hier eine alte xt 730 oder halt etwas vergleichbares dafür. Habe ich auch gerade gemacht. Bilder sind bei mir im Album. Ist eigentlich kein großes Ding...



Ok. Muss ich besorgen. Kürzen ist klar. Kettenblatt nehme ich dann ein für den 74mm Lochkreis. Der überstehende Teil wird dann entfernt? Du machst es ja genau anders herum. Kann ich die Kettenlinie dann nich mit dem Innenlager ausgleichen?

Sind alles so Fragen. Ich habe mir mal meine MTB-Kurbeln angeschaut. Die sind schon etwas breiter. Sollte ja Kindgerecht sein. Habe noch keinen Plan, ob das dann alles so hinkommt. So oft macht man das ja nicht. Bei großen Rädern fällt es mir deutlich leichter...

Danke schon mal
kibotu


----------



## Y_G (28. März 2013)

Wenn Du den grossen Lochkreis nimmst, kannst Du noch etwas an der Kettenline ändern. Da kann das Blatt ja entweder innen oder außen rauf. Beim kleinen gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit. Und ja mit der Achslänge vom Innenlager kannst Du die Kettenlinie ändern. Ich versuche halt so schmal wie möglich zu bauen...


----------



## kibotu (7. April 2013)

Hallo,

es geht voran. Das Rad ist komplett zerlegt. Die Naben wurden komplett gereinigt, gefettet und neu eingestellt. Vorderradnabe bin ich zufrieden. Besser als Puky, aber schlechter als Campa. Ist halt nicht die beste Nabe. Neu kaufen lohnt wahrscheinlich nicht, da die neuen Kinderradnaben sicher nicht besser sind. Brauche 16 Loch (oder 32).

Hinterradnabe nervt mich schon mehr. Dank Rücktritt sauschwer und konstruktionsbedingt nicht wirklich leichtgängig. Falls ihr Ideen (oder Teile) habt, her damit...

Habe mal alles gewogen:
VR Mantel			286
HR Mantel			286
Felgenband beide		28
Schlauch beide		168
Felge beide		424
Nabe VR			152
Nabe HR			800
Pedale beide		256
Kurbeln + Kettenblatt	668
Sattel + Stütze		252
Gabel			        744
Lenker komplett		836
Rahmen			1964
Tretlager			300

Komme auf ca 7200g.

Wo kann man noch sparen, ohne sich zu überschulden?

MfG
kibotu


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2013)

Finde das Gewicht ehrlich gesagt sehr ok. Sparen am ehesten noch an Tretlager und ev. Lenker.

Willst Du den Rücktritt loswerden? Und dann eine neue HR-Bremse für die Felge anbauen? Man kann die Nabe demontieren und ein Teil rausnehmen, dann läuft sie passabel, der Rückschritt fällt weg und leichter wird sie auch. Aber die zusätzliche Felgenbremse wird mehr wiegen, als Du an der Nabe gespart hast. Da müsste wohl eine komplett neue und leichte Nabe her...


----------



## kibotu (7. April 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Finde das Gewicht ehrlich gesagt sehr ok. Sparen am ehesten noch an Tretlager und ev. Lenker.
> 
> Willst Du den Rücktritt loswerden? Und dann eine neue HR-Bremse für die Felge anbauen? Man kann die Nabe demontieren und ein Teil rausnehmen, dann läuft sie passabel, der Rückschritt fällt weg und leichter wird sie auch. Aber die zusätzliche Felgenbremse wird mehr wiegen, als Du an der Nabe gespart hast. Da müsste wohl eine komplett neue und leichte Nabe her...



Tretlager kommt auf jeden Fall neu. Kurbel suche ich gerade was zum kürzen.

Rücktritt entfernen geht nicht. Dann funktioniert der Freilauf/Antrieb nicht mehr. Neue leichte Nabe habe ich schon gesucht. 110mm Hinterbaubreite, 16/32 Loch. Mit Rücktritt alles nicht besser. Ohne Rücktritt teuer und pass alles nicht. Canti-Sockel anschweißen ist mir zu viel Action, obwohl ich es könnte. Einfacher wäre Loch für Seitenzugbremse zu bohren. 

MfG
kibotu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kibotu (7. April 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ev. Lenker.



Lenker komplett 836: Lenker, Schaftvorbau 1 Zoll, Griffe, Bremshebel.

Muss ich noch zerlegen. Mal sehen, was das alles einzeln wiegt.

MfG
kibotu


----------



## kibotu (7. April 2013)

kibotu schrieb:


> Lenker komplett 836: Lenker, Schaftvorbau 1 Zoll, Griffe, Bremshebel.



Griffe beide 108
Schaftvorbau 302
Lenker 350

Da geht was...

MfG
kibotu


----------



## Y_G (8. April 2013)

Beim Lenker geht gut was mit vergleichsweise wenig Aufwand. Kurbeln+Innenlager willst Du ja eh ran. Ich würde noch nach der HR Nabe schauen. Kannst Du vielleicht Cantisockel als Schellen montieren?


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2013)

Hallo kibotu,

als Felgenband könntest du Tesa-Film doppellagig nehmen - sollte nur wenige Gramm wiegen. Ich fahre das seit Jahren völlig problemlos an meinen Rädern.

Am Lenker und an den Griffen kannst du definitiv noch sparen. 
Dünne Softgriffe und Stöpsel wiegen vielleicht 30g, oft sogar weniger.

Welche Sitzposition soll denn herauskommen? Auf dem Bild sieht das mit dem Lenker sehr hoch aus und könnte mit etwas weniger Rise schon deutlich effizienter fahren und erheblich leichter werden.
Vielleicht ginge sogar ein gekürzter Flatbar mit 520mm (?).


----------



## kibotu (8. April 2013)

Lenker wird wohl neu. So toll ist der alte nicht.

HR-Nabe würde ich gerne, nur welche? Ich habe schon ordentlich gesucht und nichts passendes gefunden. Cantisockel würde ich schon anbauen, wenn es was bringt. Wo gibs sowas mit Schellen?

MfG
kibotu


----------



## kibotu (8. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hallo kibotu,
> 
> als Felgenband könntest du Tesa-Film doppellagig nehmen - sollte nur wenige Gramm wiegen. Ich fahre das seit Jahren völlig problemlos an meinen Rädern.
> 
> ...



Hi Flo,

Felgenband nehme ich von Schwalbe. Das passt schon. Lenker und Vorbauschaft habe ich mir schon von Shogun ausgeschaut. Falls es andere Ideen gibt, her damit.

Sitzposition könnte schon sportlicher sein. Kinder in dem Alter fahren allerdings noch recht aufrecht.

Kurbel würde ich gerne neu nehmen und kürzen, wenn ich mir aber die Preise gerade bei ebay anschaue, dann lass ich es wohl doch. Das sprengt dann doch den Rahmen. 15,- würde ich dafür ausgeben. 

MfG
kibotu


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2013)

Ginge nicht auch eine Bahnradnabe mit 120mm Einbaubreite, sodass man den Hinterbau ganz leicht aufbiegt? Z.B. die Sturmey Archer mit 32Loch.


----------



## Pan Tau (8. April 2013)

kibotu schrieb:


> Cantisockel würde ich schon anbauen, wenn es was bringt. Wo gibs sowas mit Schellen?



Moots hatte so etwas im Angebot und gelegentlich bekommt man die Teile noch bei ebay: http://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/Moots24Brake.JPG

Grundsätzlich könnte auch das hier funktionieren: http://www.radcenter-dm.de/angebote.asp?frmIDOffer=2113317271 - ist vermutlich aber zu teuer und zu schwer.


----------



## kibotu (8. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ginge nicht auch eine Bahnradnabe mit 120mm Einbaubreite, sodass man den Hinterbau ganz leicht aufbiegt? Z.B. die Sturmey Archer mit 32Loch.



Einbaubreite würde sicher noch gehen. Ich mach mir hier nur Sorgen um die Speichen. Die haben jetzt schon S-Form. Aber mal sehen.

MfG
kibotu


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2013)

Stimmt, da würde ich die Speichen vielleicht nur einmal kreuzen.

Edit: Diese Nabe von CNC ist sogar noch leichter, vielleicht aber ohne Schrauben gewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (8. April 2013)

schau doch mal  hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9227794&postcount=26 ich habe bei dem 16" einen Carbonlenker verbaut, als vorbau würde ich nach dem KCNC fly ride schauen. Fürs HR habe ich eine Bahnnabe genommen und die Muttern abgefeilt. Ist kein Ding...


----------



## kibotu (8. April 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> schau doch mal  hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9227794&postcount=26 ich habe bei dem 16" einen Carbonlenker verbaut, als vorbau würde ich nach dem KCNC fly ride schauen. Fürs HR habe ich eine Bahnnabe genommen und die Muttern abgefeilt. Ist kein Ding...



Nicht schlecht. Nur neuen Carbon-Lenker würde ich nicht kaufen. Spenden nehme ich aber gerne...

MfG
kibotu


----------



## Y_G (8. April 2013)

Ich gebe Dir den Lenker und Du mir dafür neue Extralite Bremsgriffe  BTW die Nabe ist eine Novatec.


----------



## kibotu (8. April 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir den Lenker und Du mir dafür neue Extralite Bremsgriffe  BTW die Nabe ist eine Novatec.



Ich hätte noch alte Deore. Ich würde auch "ultralight" eingravieren 

Ich muss mal kalkulieren.

MfG
kibotu


----------



## kibotu (8. April 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Fürs HR habe ich eine Bahnnabe genommen und die Muttern abgefeilt. Ist kein Ding...



Bin schon drauf und dran einen Nabensatz zu bestellen. Novatec Niederflansch finde ich nur fix/fix. Wie hast es bei dem Hochflansch mit den Speichen gelöst? Das hast doch ordentlich seitliche Spannung.

MfG
kibotu


----------



## Y_G (9. April 2013)

Der Tausch ist kein guter Deal für mich 
Das Rad habe ich nicht selber gespeicht. Ist Radial, Speichen sind schon stramm aber fährt so schon eine Weile. Bisher unauffällig.


----------



## kibotu (25. August 2013)

Hallo,

jetzt mal ein Update.

Es ist gesandstrahlt und neu lackiert.

Jetzt gehts weiter. Wie würdet ihr einspeichen. 1-Fach oder Radial? Hinterrad Seite Antrieb natürlich nicht radial.

MfG
kibotu


----------



## Floh (26. August 2013)

radial, hast ja keine Scheibenbremse und bei den geringen Belastungen sollte das OK sein. Manche Naben mögen ja keine radiale Einspeichung (reisst dann am Flansch aus).


----------



## kibotu (15. September 2013)

Stand heute. Gewicht 6,7kg. Schutzbleche und Innenlager sind bestellt.

MfG
kibotu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (15. September 2013)

kibotu schrieb:


> Stand heute. Gewicht 6,7kg. Schutzbleche und Innenlager sind bestellt.
> 
> MfG
> kibotu



Sieht stimmig aus!

Falls Du den Sattel tauschen willst, melde Dich - habe ggf. noch eine Spende ;-)


----------



## kibotu (15. September 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Sieht stimmig aus!
> 
> Falls Du den Sattel tauschen willst, melde Dich - habe ggf. noch eine Spende ;-)



Hi Pan Tau,

würde ich gerne machen. Nur der Sattel ist gesteckt. Brauche dann noch eine Sattelstütze. Mal sehen, wo ich noch eine passende finde. Melde mich.

Ansonsten bin ich ganz zufrieden. Wenn man sieht, wie es noch vor einem Jahr aussah. Sind aber noch viele Details, mit denen ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden bin. Es läuft allerdings butterweich. 6bar machen ne Menge aus.

Aber Rad muss jetzt fertig werden, ansonsten sind die Kinder rausgewachsen. Größe ist jetzt optimal für meine Große.

Im Nachhinein war der Aufwand schon enorm. Eigentlich wollte ich nur neue Reifen aufbauen ;-) Kam dann eines zum anderen. Alleine Rahmen strahlen, Cantis schweißen und lackieren... 16 Zoll ist zum Pimpen auch vollkommen ungeeignet: Gibt kaum Teile. Felgengröße, Lochzahl, Einbaubreite ist alles sehr speziell. Immer entweder oder. 20 Zoll ist einfacher, da das auch viele Liegeräder haben. 

Bis dann
kibotu


----------



## probefahrt (15. September 2013)

Respekt! Das hat sicher ganz schön Arbeit gemacht, ist aber schön geworden!
Kann es sein, dass die Mäntel noch nicht richtig in der Felgen sitzen? Wenn man den Abstand Reflexstreifen zur Felge verfolgt, sieht es so aus. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## kibotu (15. September 2013)

probefahrt schrieb:


> Respekt! Das hat sicher ganz schön Arbeit gemacht, ist aber schön geworden!
> Kann es sein, dass die Mäntel noch nicht richtig in der Felgen sitzen? Wenn man den Abstand Reflexstreifen zur Felge verfolgt, sieht es so aus.
> Liebe Grüße



Stimmt. Das ist eines der Probleme. Hat noch nichts funktioniert: Montagepaste, Spüli, hoher Luftdruck, Walken. Da muss ich noch mal ran. Ich vermute aber, dass es mit an der Felge liegt.

Bis dann
kibotu


----------



## kibotu (17. September 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Sieht stimmig aus!
> 
> Falls Du den Sattel tauschen willst, melde Dich - habe ggf. noch eine Spende ;-)



Sattelstütze hat Durchmesser 21,4 mm. Keine Ahnung wo man die bekommt. Konnte nichts finden.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

MfG
kibotu


----------



## trifi70 (17. September 2013)

Wenn das ungewöhnliche Maß stimmt, passt da doch nicht mal nen Kloben drauf. Nur mit Adapterhülse. Und leichter würde es damit auch nicht. Dann eher so lassen, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (20. September 2013)

kibotu schrieb:


> Sattelstütze hat Durchmesser 21,4 mm.



Also dieser Sattelstützendurchmesser ist mir wirklich noch nie untergekommen! Bist Du ganz sicher, dass nicht evtl. (D)ein Messfehler die Suche nach einer alternativen Sattelstütze erschwert?


----------



## trifi70 (20. September 2013)

Man könnt ma (um nen Messfehler auszuschließen) nen 22,2 Lenkerende versuchen, obs passt. Wär nen übliches BMX Maß und das nutzt Puky bei den Laufrädern und an den 12" Merida/Speci etc. wird es auch benutzt.


----------



## kibotu (20. September 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Also dieser Sattelstützendurchmesser ist mir wirklich noch nie untergekommen! Bist Du ganz sicher, dass nicht evtl. (D)ein Messfehler die Suche nach einer alternativen Sattelstütze erschwert?



Ganz sicher. Ich kann mit einem Messschieber umgehen ;-) Ganz rund scheint sie allerdings nicht zu sein... Habe ebend noch mal gemessen. Es kommen Werte zwischen 21,4 und 22,0 mm raus.

MfG
kibotu


----------



## trolliver (20. September 2013)

Wenn solche Werte herauskommen, ist das Teil entweder unrund, die Schieblehre kaputt, oder das Problem sitzt doch davor....  Mit einer normalen Schieblehre kann man schon reproduzierbar auf den zehntel Milimeter genau messen. Und 22.0 wäre jetzt nicht sooo ungewöhnlich..

Bei Werten von xxx - yyy würde ich bei der Sattelstütze von yyy, also dem höheren Wert ausgehen. Der scheint ja noch geklemmt zu werden. Der niedrigere rutwscht dann eventuell schon durch.

Oliver


----------



## kibotu (20. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Wenn solche Werte herauskommen, ist das Teil entweder unrund, die Schieblehre kaputt, oder das Problem sitzt doch davor....  Mit einer normalen Schieblehre kann man schon reproduzierbar auf den zehntel Milimeter genau messen. Und 22.0 wäre jetzt nicht sooo ungewöhnlich..
> 
> Bei Werten von xxx - yyy würde ich bei der Sattelstütze von yyy, also dem höheren Wert ausgehen. Der scheint ja noch geklemmt zu werden. Der niedrigere rutwscht dann eventuell schon durch.
> 
> Oliver



Das Ding ist unrund. Von vorne nach hinten 21,4 Seite-Seite 22mm. Finde trotzdem zunächste nur Sattelkerzen. Müsste dann eine mit Sattelkloben nehmen.
Empfehlungen?

MfG
kibotu


----------



## trifi70 (20. September 2013)

Mit Kloben is doch eher schwer. Warum willst Du da überhaupt tauschen?


----------



## kibotu (21. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Mit Kloben is doch eher schwer. Warum willst Du da überhaupt tauschen?



Anderer Sattel ist eigentlich nicht notwendig. Werde es vermutlich so lassen. Hätte mir allerding mehr Flexibilität gegeben.

MfG
kibotu


----------

